# [SOLVED] Problem z kompilacją mozilla-firefox

## k4be

System na amd64. Używam firefox w wersji 2.0.0.11. Nie mogę skompilować .12 ani .13:

```
gcc -o Linux2.6_x86_64_glibc_PTH_64_OPT.OBJ/addbuiltin -O2 -fPIC -DLINUX1_2 -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -DLINUX2_1  -ansi -Wall -pipe -DLINUX -Dlinux -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAVE_STRERROR -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -I../../../dist/Linux2.6_x86_64_glibc_PTH_64_OPT.OBJ/include  -I../../../dist/public/nss  -I../../../dist/private/nss  -I/usr/include/nspr -I../../../dist/Linux2.6_x86_64_glibc_PTH_64_OPT.OBJ/include/dbm -I../../../dist/public/seccmd -march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -m64 -O2 -pipe Linux2.6_x86_64_glibc_PTH_64_OPT.OBJ/addbuiltin.o  ../../../dist/Linux2.6_x86_64_glibc_PTH_64_OPT.OBJ/lib/libsectool.a  -Wl,-rpath,'$ORIGIN/../lib64:$ORIGIN/../lib' -Wl,-rpath-link,../../../dist/Linux2.6_x86_64_glibc_PTH_64_OPT.OBJ/lib -L../../../dist/Linux2.6_x86_64_glibc_PTH_64_OPT.OBJ/lib -lssl3 -lsmime3 -lnss3 -L/usr/lib64/nspr -lplc4 -lplds4 -lnspr4  -lpthread  -ldl -lc

/usr/lib64/nspr/libnspr4.so: undefined reference to `_PR_x86_64_AtomicDecrement'

/usr/lib64/nspr/libnspr4.so: undefined reference to `_PR_x86_64_AtomicSet'

/usr/lib64/nspr/libnspr4.so: undefined reference to `_PR_x86_64_AtomicIncrement'

/usr/lib64/nspr/libnspr4.so: undefined reference to `_PR_x86_64_AtomicAdd'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [Linux2.6_x86_64_glibc_PTH_64_OPT.OBJ/addbuiltin] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nss-3.11.9/work/nss-3.11.9/mozilla/security/nss/cmd/addbuiltin'

make[1]: *** [libs] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nss-3.11.9/work/nss-3.11.9/mozilla/security/nss/cmd'

make: *** [libs] Error 2
```

(log dla 2.0.0.13)

Google nie mówi niczego na temat tych komunikatów o błędzie. Co zepsułem (albo już było zepsute) i jak to można naprawić? Ewentualnie, jakie jeszcze informacje podać?Last edited by k4be on Wed Apr 23, 2008 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj:

```
emerge -1 nspr
```

----------

## k4be

Przy tym poleceniu nie było żadnego błędu, ale przy mozilla-firefox znowu to samo  :Sad: 

----------

## mentorsct

Ja polecam binarke, jest o wiele szybsza od kompilowanej (przynajmniej na moim kompie)

Spróboj tego:

```
emerge mozilla-firefox-bin
```

----------

## k4be

Wersja binarna też się nie uruchamia:

```
No running windows found

/usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/nspr/libnspr4.so.6: undefined symbol: _PR_x86_64_AtomicIncrement

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (127)
```

a poza tym to chyba 32bit...

----------

## mentorsct

To ja nie wiem, przeciez binarka to jak "exe" w windowsie, powinno działac.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
dev-libs/nspr-4.7.0_rc4
```

Na tym u mnie bangla, sprawdz z nową wersją.

----------

## k4be

hmm... nie ma takiej wersji w ebuildach (świeży sync), najnowsza jest 4.6.8.

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge --info
```

 *k4be wrote:*   

> najnowsza jest 4.6.8.

 

Nieprawda.

----------

## k4be

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3-k4be x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3-k4be x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 31 Mar 2008 15:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -m64 -mmmx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -m64 -mmmx -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.bih.net.ba/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.bih.net.ba/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gentoo/gentoo http://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://ftp.public.fix.fi/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.public.fix.fi/gentoo http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ ftp://ftp.mneisen.org/gentoo ftp://files.gentoo.org http://files.gentoo.org ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uoi.gr/mirror/OS/gentoo/ http://ftp.uoi.gr/mirror/OS/gentoo/ http://ftp.physics.auth.gr/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.physics.auth.gr/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inf.elte.hu/ ftp://gentoo.inf.elte.hu/ ftp://ftp.nyx.hu/gentoo http://gentoo.ynet.sk/pub ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch "

LANG="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress --stats"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa amd64 arts artwiz-fonts avahi berkdb bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli corefonts cracklib crypt cups dbus dejavu djvu dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran freefonts freetype gdbm geoip gif gnome gpm gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv insecure-patches ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java jpeg jpeg2k kde ldap libcaca live mad midi mikmod mng mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses netjack nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nv nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl plotutils png postscript ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection remote rtc sdl session sharefonts slang sndfile speex spell spl ssl startup-notification svg tcpd terminus-font tetex theora threads tiff truetype ttf-bitstream-vera unicode unifont v4l vorbis wmf x264 xinerama xml xorg xorg-x11 xscreensaver xv xvid yv12 zlib" ALSA_CARDS="es1370" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse void" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS
```

```
# emerge -s nspr

[...]

*  dev-libs/nspr

      Latest version available: 4.6.8

      Latest version installed: 4.6.8

      Size of files: 1,282 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.org/projects/nspr/

      Description:   Netscape Portable Runtime

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )
```

----------

## Poe

@k4be, po prostu 4.7* jest dla ~amd64, odmaskuj i po problemie.

----------

## k4be

Dodałem ~amd64 do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS (było, musiałem przypadkowo usunąć). nspr (4.7.0) się instaluje poprawnie, a na nss nadal ten sam problem.

----------

## k4be

Skompilowało się po poprawieniu i686-pc-linux-gnu na x86_64pc-linux-gnu w make.conf - nie wiem, co za chochlik mi w tym pliku namieszał...

Ale teraz firefox jest po angielsku (i niektóre strony złośliwie wysyłają mi angielską treść zamiast polskiej), i zniknął zielony trójkącik potwierdzający wpisany adres.

Czemu ta przeglądarka może działać na moim koncie wyraźnie wolniej niż na którymkolwiek innym (tak było, odkąd pamiętam)?

----------

## master66

Nie wiem co to za "chochlik" ale mam nadzieje ze wiesz czym grozi bezmyslne zmienianie zmiennej CHOST??

----------

## Arfrever

 *k4be wrote:*   

> Skompilowało się po poprawieniu i686-pc-linux-gnu na x86_64pc-linux-gnu w make.conf - nie wiem, co za chochlik mi w tym pliku namieszał...
> 
> Ale teraz firefox jest po angielsku (i niektóre strony złośliwie wysyłają mi angielską treść zamiast polskiej), i zniknął zielony trójkącik potwierdzający wpisany adres.
> 
> Czemu ta przeglądarka może działać na moim koncie wyraźnie wolniej niż na którymkolwiek innym (tak było, odkąd pamiętam)?

 

Przeczytaj punkty 9. i 13. Regulaminu.

----------

